# Amatraz



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

When has "amatraz" been available in the US?


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Amitraz was used in the early 90's. Marketed to kill both tracheal, and Varroa mites. There were major problems with it, and it was quickly removed from the market.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Amatraz is still available in the US, but not for bees. Commercial guys use it off label.

[ December 07, 2006, 04:47 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I used amitraz many times.....just not on honeybees. I voted "no".


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

It is used more than most think. The larger the operation, the more probable it is being used.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I listed all of the ways I know that amatraz is used for bees. Does anyone know of what the other may be? You can PM me if you want.

Was amatraz the mite treatment that got blamed for the delayed death of a number of beekeepers?

[ December 08, 2006, 11:59 AM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

And here in Florida there is a a several acre yard that has approximately 1 million brood combs laying on the ground rotting away contaminated with amitraz. At the time they belonged to the 2nd largest beekeeper in the US (he has since retired), and he found that it was very difficult to keep hives alive once the brood combs were contaminated.

Most of the commericial guys I know brew thymol crystals, canola oil, and tea tree oil together, soak the mixture up with cardboard bar coasters, and place several of the coasters in the hive. Also several are using formic acid. And one is going small cell, and selling all his regular hives off.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Panhandle, So your saying that this beekeeper contaminated a million frames to the point that bees could not survive, and now is allowing the stuff(chems) to run off into the enviroment to do more damage. Sad.

I have seen some big operations that had AFB in the past, advertise for "clean" nucs and "no strips used" in selling off old comb and nucs. I also know these are the same places that use off-label chems (amatraz) all the time for mites. And the way they say "no AFB" is that they use mavrik and other chems several times a year. Then they say "We are AFB free". But we all know what happens when the unsuspecting buyer uses these frames and did not keep the regiment of unmentioned treatments going.

It is really a "buyer beware" market.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have seen it used in large operations
using a large bakery mixer, Crisco, Amitraz,
and food coloring added to the Amitraz to
show relative strength by the color of the
final mix.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I remember you talking about them making the Crisco mix in the bakery mixer. I just hope they don't use that mixer to make creammed honey.  Yum Yum, thats good creammed honey!

[ December 10, 2006, 11:07 AM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Randy Oliver (Nov 27, 2006)

Paanhandle
Lots of commercial guys in Calif using amitraz this year--most in veg oil, some in crisco. My understanding is that amitraz breaks down quickly in beeswax. Can you please tell us about the Florida contaminated combs? This may soon be a big issue out here if combs indeed get too hot for bees.
Randy Oliver


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

The combs were "suspected" to be contaiminated with chemicals. One of which , mavrick had been used much more than amitraz.There was no data to suport this , just a decision and deep pockets to do a large scale dumping of comb.
This all took place about 6 or 7 years ago ,it's not something recent. The beekeeper was Horace Bell Honey Co.
From my understanding the chemicals break down after several weeks. Virus seems to be much more of a problem than anything


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Wasn't Bell Honey company that sued because they claimed the amitraz based strips killed his colonies?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have seen coasters in hives of others, I would not handle them.

I heard a large beek at EAS last year say he was using it. It struck me very odd to hear him say this out loud in front of industry people.

I think more people should purchase local foods from people they know. If you think of this and other chemicals that can contaminate hives it is scary. Too think that lots of beeswax might cover our fruits and veggies and gets put in cosmetics. 

As far as delayed beek deaths, I have seen some claim vaporized OA killed some beeks.

Not worth it to me. I don't eat honey from the store any more and don't suggest it to anyone either. And folks want to blame contaminated imports...


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

http://www.scorecard.org/chemical-profiles/summary.tcl?edf_substance_id=33089-61-1#hazards

Check out the links section for further info.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

nursebee, I agree with what you said on the surface. You mention "local foods from people you know". Thats right. To add my take...

I used to really be down on large commercial operators such as Dutch gold that imports foriegn honey and uses alot of the stuff from the states. I was hung up on the whole "chinese honey" attitude. I would say that buying local honey beats anything from a commercial market, etc.

I have had the pleasure to inspect many local beekeepers who sell honey locally and from stands you see all the time. I have seen some very bad cases of chemicals inside the hives while supers were on. I have seen off market label chems used like candy.

I still do not promote or suggest buying from big importers for many reasons. But I certainly do not hype the local guy either, on the grounds he is "local". I know the big processors do a certain amount of testing, and have alot at stake for taking and passing on contaminated honey. On the other hand, nobody is testing the local honey sitting out at the local market.

I don't think "local" has anything to do with it. It has, as nursebee said, "Know who you deal with!" Don't assume just becuase its from a local source that its chem free or the beekeeper did everything correct. Far from the truth.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Its true. Local honey is only better if ALL the locals do a better job. Most European countries have much stricter on guidelines on what drugs, food additives and pesticides are allowed to enter into our bodies. The U.S. routinely fights AGAINST tighter regulation of the international food market. We are really not much different from China or Brazil in this regard.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Interesting link, Nursebee! I tried looking up oxalic acid in the link you provided. Makes a person think, even if it doesn't scare you off.


----------

